# Which Split Looks Better For My Bulking Cycle ?



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

WORKOUT:

Mondays- Chest, Shoulders, Tri's

Tuesday- REST

Wednesdays- Legs, Abs

Thursday- REST

Fridays- Back, Traps, Bi's

Or

Monday- Chest, Tri's

Tuesday- Back, Bi's

Wednesday- REST

Thursday- Shoulders, Traps

Friday- Legs, Abs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The second one


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> The second one


X2

Or just roll with one muscle group each session, as long as they are hit once a week you'll grow


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd probably do something more like the second one too - PPL I find good for core lifts but not so good for the smaller muscles, with the four day split you have more option to hit them harder.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks lads second one it is. Would you change it around or just leave it like that


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

dr gonzo said:


> Thanks lads second one it is. Would you change it around or just leave it like that


Looks good to go mate


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Looks good to go mate


 Cheers m8 :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

dr gonzo said:


> Thanks lads second one it is. Would you change it around or just leave it like that


Personally do legs first session of the week as well rested after two days off so can hammer them properly.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dr gonzo said:


> Thanks lads second one it is. Would you change it around or just leave it like that


Am assuming you are going to do deadlifts on either the trap or back day...? In either case I would put distance between the deadlift day and your squat/legs day... so do something like legs day one and dead's day three.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I say the first one. The complete day rest in between wiill enable you to push that bit harder.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am assuming you are going to do deadlifts on either the trap or back day...? In either case I would put distance between the deadlift day and your squat/legs day... so do something like legs day one and dead's day three.


Yea good idea m8


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd drop the traps and chuck weighted ab work and touch up any lagging parts. Few people need to work their traps direct if their doing deads.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Second routine. 3 days a week never feels enough for me.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> I'd drop the traps and chuck weighted ab work and touch up any lagging parts. Few people need to work their traps direct if their doing deads.


I never do weighted ab work m8


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If you want a higher squat or dead you should. Saying that mind, it can give you bit of distention if you go too nuts.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> If you want a higher squat or dead you should. Saying that mind, it can give you bit of distention if you go too nuts.


Agreed.

Weighted core work (not just for the abs but also for the spinal erectors) can help improve strength in the compound exercise like dead's, squats, cleans and snatches a lot - most people don't do such exercise though because those exercises themselves build the abs anyway, but there's a bigger benefit from the direct core work than many people realise.

Just don't obssess about weighted core exercises as it can thicken the waist a little too much for ideal bodybuilding proportions - I like to do one weighted core exercise for the rectus, one for the obliques, and one for the spinal erectors, and to only train the core weighted as frequently as I'd train any other major muscle group.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah good point dude.

I went crazy on them during my WS phase. Standing ab crunches, decline weighted situps,weighted leg raises and my squat flew up.

Louie's analogy is imagine two people squatting. One had a pillow for a midsection, one has a rock. Who you think lifts more?

But yeah you're right, I still have the obliques now from them and I haven't done any for months so moderation is the key with them when looking for the BB physique.


----------

